# colic and baby screaming when farting



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi my dd is 6wks old at birth was 7lb now weighs 9 13. for last 3wks she has had colic sessions have seen 4 different docs all same answer colic am using colief dr browns bottles. she has good days but when she now farts she screams in pain is this normal?? i keep getting conflicting advise on how much formula to give her as shes also always asking for feeds we currently give 5oz which she finishes but then only goes between 3-31/2 hours are we causing problem? have just changed to sma hungry baby. she also hardly ever naps in day
thanks any advise appreciated am at wits end
gayle


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry all sounds pretty normal! colic is a horrid thing but there aint much u can do. u can try all the usual remedies, see if they work for u. is she worse after a feed? if so could be reflux but doesnt sound like it. be cautious changing milks too often and sma hungry baby might make her constipated. we never use it in hospital, but see if it helps x


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi she's not been constipated though think she was first day but since has been ok and regular.when she's having what we call her grumpy session bottle comforts her but when finished she can start again but for last 2 days been fine then today pain on farting again but has had a poo. guess we're gonna have to ride it out and hope its not reflux, which have been told similar syptoms doc said only cure is time machine! 
thanks gayle x


----------

